# I just test drove a Z4 M40i



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

So...

I just test drove the brand new BMW Z4, and I'll list the good and the bad here, vs a TTS, because, that's what I own!

First impressions:
BMW have finally upped their game with the interior, it's finally a proper quality place to be, and in contrasting white leather for the seats, was lovely. I'd say it's on par, or maybe slightly better than the TT. It's difficult to judge, because it's just a very different application.

The new iDrive/infotainment is the best in the business. It's much more intuitive than the Audi VC, and with the aid of a 10" screen just kills it. The sat nav and touch screen is both fast and useful. Though the digital dash in the TT is still a better implementation than the new BMW, the overall infotainment is far...FAR better than the TT.

Harmon Kardon:
There are bass drivers behind each front (and only) seat. So it can kick out some decent bass. However, the system itself is pretty crap. The B&O in the TT is much crisper and sharper. I'm surprised, but there you go...

Handling:
It's smoother, and has an 8 speed ZF gearbox, but even in M40i guise, isn't that quick. My TTS is remapped and I'd say the M40i is probably a smidge faster than a stock TTS. It comes with last generation Michelin Pilot Super Sport Tyres (275/35/19 at the rear). IIt grips well, but has slightly more body roll than the TTS, I test drove this in the dry, so can't speak of wet handling. It's worth noting an M40i is 1600kg, so it's a bit of a fat boy compared to a TT, which I guess is probably why it's not faster than it is.

Tech:
Ok...So this is very cool. The car can park and reverse itself, it's complete with a full array of parking sensors and camera as well. I had a hands on demo of this, and it's very impressive. Not only that, but the parking sensors alone almost cover almost the whole car, as they are on the sides of the bumpers. It's very handy when manoeuvring the long bonnet car around.

Then we have the HUD. Honestly, having used it now, I wouldn't want a car without it. It's clear, and in full view across your field of vision when driving, so you don't need to take your eyes off the road. It even includes your sat nav directions and is in full colour. It's great!

The Central iDrive screen is very clear, and also touch screen. Being in a TT you forget how useful a central screen is...Yes, it is!

Overall?
I was disappointed it wasn't faster with that famous 3 litre turbo engine, but overall it's a lovely car. There is more feedback through the steering wheel than through the TT, which means you can balance the car on the limit better, and the interior is a lovely place to be, with memory electric seats, and even a heated steering wheel! Top it off with that quality iDrive, and it's a win here.

Would I swap it? No, it does the tech better (being a 5 year newer car), but it isn't appreciably better elsewhere to make me want to move. It's not a better coupe, but I'd say it's definitely a better roadster than the TT.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Good review.

What's the price difference in the spec you tested?


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

The TTS can also park itself if you've bought the option. I'm sure it's also not a standard option on the Z4. Did the M4 have a reverse parking camera as standard?


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Pugliese said:


> Good review.
> 
> What's the price difference in the spec you tested?


Specced up the Z4 M40i was £53k. I'm not sure what discount I could get, because, tbh, after driving it, I knew I didn't want it, so didn't want to waste anyone's time.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The BMW is the better car.

You're comparing a remapped tts to a stock car.

A remapped stage 1 *40i will give you 435bhp. Now compare the two...


----------



## G12BEY (Jul 30, 2019)

I quite liked it, but its very much like every other BMW, for me the interior of the TT-RS is far more special, and the Virtual Cockpit is another level.
But agree the general quality of the tech and its ease of use is won by The BMW.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

They have certainly lost an impressive amount over a short time

You can pick up a nice 3k miles M40i for £35k now

I like them in while too

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... obcid=soc4


----------

